# Butters Angel dress



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## KtS257 (Aug 19, 2005)

Awww that is sooo cute!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg i soo want that dress   butter looks stunning in it !!

kisses nat


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

OMG that is just precious!!!! I would love to find something like that for my Angel.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

THAT IS JUST ADORABLE!


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

OH MY GOSH, that is too cute. LOVE IT


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks......I sell them for $25.00 if anyone wants one!

edited to say that it can be a harness also!


----------



## nikilee1 (Aug 17, 2005)

oh i love it, gonna try to make one myself


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Ooo I may take you up on that. I can't spare the money right now but I may just drop you a line once I have saved it up!!


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh my gosh, that is just too adorable!!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Butter you are an angel in that angel dress...


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That is really cute! :wink:


----------

